# Ordering from the doc



## nmelnik05 (Dec 6, 2006)

Im gonna order from the doc sometime today give this another shot...But on the order form online for the doc it has a credit card start date and I have a pre-paid visa and it has no start date.....what do I do here????


----------



## yogi dc (Dec 6, 2006)

you dont need to put a start date just the ex date. the doc is the man got my beans in 4 days from date of order...


----------



## leelow (Dec 11, 2006)

recieved a multipackage order from doc, in 9 day. He is the man  9 days is quite increddible;

thnakyou drchronic
leelow


----------



## dontknowmuch (Jan 24, 2007)

So pre paid visa will work? Also I read that you have to have a confirmed address to order , whats up?

  Thanks


----------



## yogi dc (Jan 24, 2007)

no, never heard that before and i order all the time.. i use my visa to order. i have talked to the doc and he say that "all information is destriod" i cant spell it anyway, once the order is shipped out.. the doc seems like a good person ill take the word...


----------



## CWB (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi;

   I am in the finishing stages of my hydro system and I'm ready to order seeds. I was going to start a thread asking about drchronic.com, but I may as well ask here.

Are you ordering with your own personal credit card? Are you in the U.S.? Are you actually receiving seeds in 4 to 10 days?

That seems to be what I have been reading, but it sounds too good to be true.


----------



## ZMAN (Jan 24, 2007)

i thought so too. was sceptical at first also but use my cc and they arived in 4 business days cuz the 3rd day was a hoilday. got jewed on my freebies but cant beat the prices. try peakseed.com too if you dont wat to use a credit card. TBG will vouch for that site.


----------



## DillaWilla (Jan 25, 2007)

ZMAN said:
			
		

> i thought so too. was sceptical at first also but use my cc and they arived in 4 business days cuz the 3rd day was a hoilday. got jewed on my freebies but cant beat the prices. try peakseed.com too if you dont wat to use a credit card. TBG will vouch for that site.


 
You got WHAT?  Dude that's not cool...I am sure that it is just slang but if there are any Jewish members on this site I am sure they would not appreciate that!


----------



## yogi dc (Jan 25, 2007)

CWB said:
			
		

> Hi;
> 
> I am in the finishing stages of my hydro system and I'm ready to order seeds. I was going to start a thread asking about drchronic.com, but I may as well ask here.
> 
> ...


yes i am using myu cc and i do live in the US of A. i have recived my seeds in thoses amount of days.


----------

